# today's 2 pens



## duncsuss (Feb 16, 2013)

Today I managed to get some time to turn and made the pen which I owed Lowell as part of a trade (this was the second attempt, the first one had a blow-out). It's bubinga, and has a really pretty chatoyance that the pix don't show.

[attachment=18471]

[attachment=18472]

Since I was on a roll, I turned and finished another blank that I'd prepped months ago -- I believe it's Morrel burl.

[attachment=18473]

[attachment=18474]

Both pens are Mesa kits (the Woodturningz version of the Sierra).


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 16, 2013)

Great work Duncan Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Vern Tator (Feb 17, 2013)

Wow, I never would have guessed the first one was bubinga. Nice looking.


----------

